# Gtx 1070 Stuttering at 110+ FPS, Especially in GTA 5



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

hi,
im getting HUGE stuttering when i lower the settings to increase fps ingame, 
i felt stuttering while playing gta 5 especially on BEACH when i was getting 120+ FPS,
i tried to decrease settings, stuttering goes worse, then i tried to decrease res. from 1080p to 720p, stuttering goes like hell, especially when i move camera to sea..
i tried Shadow of mordor, i tried to decrease/increase everysettings,fps was locked to 100,i felt no stuttering in that game,
what can be the problem?


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2016)

Try vsync. Stutter has been a pretty common problem in GTA V.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

erocker said:


> Try vsync. Stutter has been a pretty common problem in GTA V.


thanks for reply, 
thats good to hear that its game problem, but still i want to be sure that my investment is perfect,
does your Gta 5 stutters too when it gets to high FPS?


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2016)

It used to when I was using 970's in SLI, I'll have to test it out with my 1080 as I think I've had vsync on this whole time. I'll get right back to you.

*Yeah, for sure I get light stuttering and screen tearing with 100fps+ With Vsync, no issues at all.

Must be some sort of frame pacing issue with the game and Nvidia.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

erocker said:


> It used to when I was using 970's in SLI, I'll have to test it out with my 1080 as I think I've had vsync on this whole time. I'll get right back to you.


also try to decrease resolution to 720p to increase fps, i get huge stutter their and gpu load get instant down.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2016)

I actually increase mine in the advanced settings to x1.25 over 1440p. Most settings are maxed and I use x2 MSAA for anti aliasing. looks good, but I have to use vsync for any settings so there's no frame judder.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

erocker said:


> I actually increase mine in the advanced settings to x1.25 over 1440p. Most settings are maxed and I use x2 MSAA for anti aliasing. looks good, but I have to use vsync for any settings so there's no frame judder.


I know but to check stuttering you have to test high gps. Try 720p 2x mssa and on beach. Test will only work if fps goes upto 110+


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't need to. I'm over 110+ 140 fps in my garage and with vsync off there's stutter. I've tried every setting in game and in Nvidia CP and nothing gets rid of it. Something with Nvidia drivers and this game don't mesh if vsync is off.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 12, 2016)

What about cpu min state 100% does that help


----------



## R00kie (Aug 12, 2016)

Hmm, increasing max pre-rendered frames from 1 to 3 seemed to have helped me a bit with frame pacing. I dunno, maybe it's just me, but the game is smoother than it was before.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

these are pics mainly at beach at SEA Direction(shaking mouse) stuttering, but not much at other places, FPS 140+


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2016)

Did you try alt+tab?
That works for me.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Did you try alt+tab?
> That works for me.


oh, i will try it, btw i also tried VSYNC on, im not getting stutter in vsync on, im trying this now.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2016)

Honey said:


> oh, i will try it, btw i also tried VSYNC on, im not getting stutter in vsync on, im trying this now.



I just have it set in-game at 60Hz.
Ok I only have a 60Hz monitor.
If you're ok with 60fps it should work.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

im making video,
one strange thing, after investigating and trying many things,
i only get stuttering at Night 4am, not at daylight, i will make video, in progress


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2016)

I also have a MSI GTX1070 Gaming X.
I have extended distance scaling and extended shadows distance and high resolution shadows Off.


----------



## JalleR (Aug 12, 2016)

You can also try Nvidias fastsync. i think the setting is somewhere in the driver.


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry, I can't see it stutter because you move around so much.....


----------



## Honey (Aug 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Sorry, I can't see it stutter because you move around so much.....


try to run it at 720p60 and timing is 0.49 stutter is only sea but not other side..


----------



## ocre (Aug 20, 2016)

Is it just GTA that stutters? It's interesting that you say it only happens at night.  Rockstar done some crazy stuff supposedly to combat cheating in multiplayer.  Updates in the past have made the game a stutter mess. GTA 5 is in constant connection with rockstar servers to monitor for cheaters.  There ended up being a hitch and stutter mess for many people, even with high frame rates.  The game was not even playable for me when I had 90+fps. Worse part, did not matter if it was multi or single player.  The hitching for me seemed to be worse at certain times of the day.

All this happened after an update. I was pretty ticked off.  If I unplugged they Ethernet and restarted the game, no stutters or hitches at all.  

I quit playing gta5 for a month or so and when I played it the few times afterwards, the stutters were not apparent. 

Perhaps there have been more updates to fix this or maybe it was always on rockstars server side.  Idk

Maybe this is related to your issue


----------



## Kaynar (Aug 20, 2016)

Honey said:


> try to run it at 720p60 and timing is 0.49 stutter is only sea but not other side..



hm... stutter only when looking on one side? Have you tried disabling nVidia's shader cache in nvidia control panel? In some cases this either causes or eliminates stutter, depending on game (eg in no man's sky it creates stutter, in WOW it removes stutter). You will also have to delete the folder where nvidia stores the cache, look on google to find where it is in your PC.


----------



## Honey (Aug 20, 2016)

Kaynar said:


> hm... stutter only when looking on one side? Have you tried disabling nVidia's shader cache in nvidia control panel? In some cases this either causes or eliminates stutter, depending on game (eg in no man's sky it creates stutter, in WOW it removes stutter). You will also have to delete the folder where nvidia stores the cache, look on google to find where it is in your PC.


thanks for reply, i will try that, yes it stutter at SEA, and sky, because these are 2 part which can get HIGH Fps,


----------



## Honey (Aug 21, 2016)

i tried but it didnt helped, i think it can be windows 7, that DPC gets higher while playing game, especially PAGEFAULT, 
i newly installed COD Advance warfare, first Run was getting crash with LOW Memory MSG,
i saw that PAGEFILE was getting UPTO 15GB, i expanded it to 25, now i can it without any stutter but with HUGE page file and Vram taking upto 7500+mb


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 22, 2016)

Honey said:


> i tried but it didnt helped, i think it can be windows 7, that DPC gets higher while playing game, especially PAGEFAULT,
> i newly installed COD Advance warfare, first Run was getting crash with LOW Memory MSG,
> i saw that PAGEFILE was getting UPTO 15GB, i expanded it to 25, now i can it without any stutter but with HUGE page file and Vram taking upto 7500+mb



Regardless of the stutter, everything points to it being a game engine problem, and not a GPU hardware problem.

I say engine because you need to actually 'reduce' a setting and maintain high fps - over twice the casual refresh of the game - to get the stutter. I wouldn't attribute this to the Nvidia driver. Also, tried Fast Sync?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 22, 2016)

set the engine to the maximum DX and enable adaptive sync.


----------

